# Εθισμός στο διαδίκτυο: Μια νέα θεραπευτική προσέγγιση



## sapere_aude (Aug 5, 2009)

BBC News, σήμερα:
http://tinyurl.com/m4un8m


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2009)

Να που ο παγκόσμιος ιστός απέκτησε τον πρωτομάρτυρά του...


----------



## sapere_aude (Aug 5, 2009)

Costas said:


> Να που ο παγκόσμιος ιστός απέκτησε τον πρωτομάρτυρά του...



ΕΝΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΜΑ, ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ!!!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 5, 2009)

sapere_aude said:


> ΕΝΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΧΩΜΑ, ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ!!!



ΚΙΝΕΖΕ ΖΕΙΣ, ΕΣΥ ΜΑΣ ΟΔΗΓΕΙΣ!!!


----------



## Zazula (Aug 5, 2009)

> There is little consensus on how to treat the addiction. In July, China's Ministry of Health formally banned the use of electroshock therapy as a treatment option.


Τώρα καταλαβαίνω επιτέλους γιατί τα κινέζικα ηλεκτρονικά είναι τόσο επιρρεπή στην πρόκληση ηλεκτροπληξίας: Δεν πρόκειται για ζήτημα άθλιας κατασκευής τους, αλλά για πανέξυπνο σχεδιαστικό χαρακτηριστικό ώστε να θεραπεύουν τον χρήστη τους από τον εθισμό στο διαδίκτυο!


----------



## nickel (Aug 5, 2009)

Σε γκρίζα κινεζική κωμόπολη, πατέρας μπαίνει στο δωμάτιο του γιου του και βλέπει το παιδί του κολλημένο στον υπολογιστή να παίζει διαδικτυακά παιχνίδια, να τσατάρει με αμερικανιδούλες, να ταξιδεύει με Google Earth, να ακούει γιουτιουμπάκια, να κρυφοχαζεύει τσόντες, να βλέπεις φάσεις του NBA, να, να, να — οπότε τα παίρνει και του λέει: _Get a life!_

Σχολιάστε.


----------



## Costas (Aug 5, 2009)

Πώς να σχολιάσεις, άμα δεν έχεις συγκείμενο;  Όσο κι αν η πραγματική ζωή μπορεί να είναι πιο μουντή από την εικονική, η εικονική δεν παύει να είναι εικονική. Ο Φρόυντ χαρακτήριζε το όνειρο "φύλακα του ύπνου".


----------



## Zazula (Aug 6, 2009)

nickel said:


> Σε γκρίζα κινεζική κωμόπολη, πατέρας μπαίνει στο δωμάτιο του γιου του και βλέπει το παιδί του κολλημένο στον υπολογιστή να ακούει γιουτιουμπάκια.


Να ακούει γιουτιουμπάκια; Μπα, δεν νομίζω: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_websites_blocked_in_the_People's_Republic_of_China.


----------



## nickel (Aug 6, 2009)

Costas said:


> Πώς να σχολιάσεις, άμα δεν έχεις συγκείμενο;  Όσο κι αν η πραγματική ζωή μπορεί να είναι πιο μουντή από την εικονική, η εικονική δεν παύει να είναι εικονική. Ο Φρόυντ χαρακτήριζε το όνειρο "φύλακα του ύπνου".


Και χωρίς συγκείμενο, καλά σχολίασες. Αυτή τη στιγμή, στη βεράντα μας, πέντε αγόρια και τρία κορίτσια παίζουν νίγκερ, που είναι ένα καινούργιο παιχνίδι τράπουλας. Όταν θα βαρεθούν, θα παίξουν Ταμπού. Ή θα φλυαρήσουν. Και δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς πόσο το χαίρομαι όταν αυτά τα παιδιά, που έχουν ό,τι θέλουν στα κομπιούτερ τους, δεν χάνουν ευκαιρία για ζωντανή παραδοσιακή παρέα — και για τα ευγενέστερα των σπορ :)


----------



## SBE (Aug 6, 2009)

Από την άλλη όμως, εμείς που δεν είμαστε παιδιά δεν καταφέρνουμε ποτέ να βρεθούμε χωρίς ραντεβού (κανονισμένο μέρες πριν), προτιμούμε το σπιτάκι μας Σάββατο βράδυ γιατί είναι πολλή δουλειά να πας μέχρι το πάρτυ του Χ (καλό φαΐ και ευχάριστη παρέα, αλλά κανένα νέο πρόσωπο και τι νόημα έχει να μην βλέπεις νέα πρόσωπα), μιλάμε πιο πολύ μέσω ημέιλ κι άμα δεν ήταν κι αυτό το Φεισμπουκ δεν θα ξέραμε τι κάνουν οι φίλοι μας καθόλου, όλα από εκεί τα μαθαίνουμε. Όποιος δεν έχει ημέιλ εννοείται ότι τον ξεχνάμε, είναι σαν τις θείες από το χωριό που τις παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο για τα χρόνια πολλά Πάσχα και Πρωτοχρονιά. Παραγγέλνουμε πίτσα μέσω ιντερνέτ, εννοείται ότι σουπερμάρκετ μέσω ιντερνέτ, ψώνια μέσω ιντερνέτ, διακοπές κλεισμένες με κριτήριο ποιο ξενοδοχείο έχει τσάμπα WiFi και φυσικά κουβαλάμε όλο μας το γραφείο παντού. Εννοείται ότι ταινίες, μουσική κλπ κι αυτά από ιντερνέτ. Ε, και τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας κοιτάζουμε τα μηνύματά μας και γράφουμε σε λίστες, τσατ και φόρουμ.


----------



## Costas (Aug 6, 2009)

Νομίζω έχει πολλή σχέση με το τι δουλειά κάνεις. Αν κάνεις δουλειά γραφείου, τότε κινδυνεύεις σοβαρά. Αν όχι, είναι αλλιώς.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 6, 2009)

Νομίζω ότι η SBE λίγο πιο πάνω περιγράφει ακριβώς τη ζωή πολλών από μας. Όσο για τη δουλειά, όοσοι από μας είμαστε αποκλειστικά μεταφραστές, είναι δεδομένο ότι καθόμαστε μπροστά στο κομπιούτερ τις περισσότερες ώρες της μέρας.


----------



## Costas (Aug 10, 2009)

I click, therefore I am. Στα κορεάτικα με αγγλικούς... υπότιτλους


----------

